# Neue WaKü für i7 9700K?



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2020)

*Neue WaKü für i7 9700K?*

Moin, 

Ich hatte bis vor einiger Zeit eine Orcus RGB AiO WaKü (240mm) von Raijintek im System, die meinen i7 9700K gekühlt hat. Eigentlich ja eine gute WaKü für "kleines" Geld, die mein System sehr gut gekühlt hat. Ich übertakte nicht und die Temps lagen selten über 60-65 Grad. 

Leider ist die Pumpe ausgefallen und auch wenn das Produkt ausgetauscht wurde und ich ein neues Modell gerade unausgepackt im Karton liegen habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir vielleicht doch eine andere WaKü zu zulegen, die eventuell hochwertiger und besser ist. 

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro Midi Tower. Damit passen an den Deckel so ziemlich alle Radiatorgrößen, von 120mm bis 360mm. 

Auf Luftkühlung möchte ich nicht mehr umsteigen. WaKü sieht einfach besser im Case aus.  Auch die Lautstärke ist für mich eher zweitrangig, da ich meistens mit Headset spiele. 

Ja, ich könnte mir natürlich einige Tests angucken und das habe ich auch bereits getan. Somit liebäugle ich mit Corsair, Thermaltake und NZXT als Hersteller für gute WaKüs. Allerdings möchte ich auch gern mal hören, was User dazu sagen. 

Wichtig sind mir also: 
- Kühlleistung
- Preis
- und ggf. auch die Antwort auf die Frage, ob man generell lieber andere Lüfter dazu kaufen sollte, die besser kühlen, da in Tests häufig davon die Rede ist, dass die mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht immer die besten sind. 

Preislich sollte die WaKü aber nicht über 200 Euro liegen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. März 2020)

*AW: Neue WaKü für i7 9700K?*

Warum ist dir dann die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 ab €'*'84,89 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nicht aufgefallen bei deinen Testsichtungen ... weit unter 200 €?! 

Hier mal ein Test ... der dir wohl unter die Räder gekommen ist.


----------

